# Bearded dragon weight?



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

I just wanted to know if there is a recent weight chart for baby/juvenile bearded dragons around? What is the normal weigh for a 3 months old female? and a 4 months old male?
Also, is it possible to overfeed a juvenile? Do I have to be careful how much I feed them? I feel their belly is quite big!


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

anyone? please?


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Any idea, someone?


----------



## mariex4 (Oct 19, 2009)

im not sure but if you find one please could you let me know as would be great to have :2thumb:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

manuetaaz said:


> Any idea, someone?


 
you cannot over feed a baby dragon
when they have had there fill they will stop eating

there's no chart for size and weights as every dragon baby is different
all so it depends on what you feed it and how much


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello Woodrott, thanks for your answer :2thumb: 
So a 4 months old bearded dragon is still a baby then? My male is 4 months since wednesday, he is 15'' and 190g+. It just seems weird to see him as a baby compared to the girls which are about 12''.
I feed my ones gut loaded black crickets. I put some *quite a nice amount* in a small sandwich bag, dust them and make sure the opening is wide (crickets can't escape as it's slippery and move enough to interest the dragons. The dragons put their head in the bag and eat as much as they want...which is a lot!!!
I feed them twice a day, is it too much? I have read somewhere 2-3 times a day is appropriate but maybe it's for babies, not juveniles??
When would you say that it is time to slow down on the crickets and start concentrating on the greens (they always have a bowl of fresh greens in their vivarium by the way)?

Mariex4: I have a chart for dragons but it's an old one and the dragons didn't seem to have the right exposure to UV lights that's why I would like a recent one. Here it is if you wish to have a look:
http://www.dachiu.com/care/charts.html

Edit: I have just measured and weighed my male, he is now 16.2'' and 203g before eating. Will feed him now, he's got his face against the glass of the vivarium, begging ^^


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry I've just checked the dates, my male is born on (or after the 13th of june) so will be 4 months soon.
That might sound silly but I know tortoises have MBD if they grow too fast. Can that happen to a bearded dragon?? Or can they have limbs/organ problems later? I know I worry too much but I am just wondering :blush:. I made the mistake with one of my tortoises so I want to make sure things are done properly just in case.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

manuetaaz said:


> Hello Woodrott, thanks for your answer :2thumb:
> So a 4 months old bearded dragon is still a baby then? My male is 4 months since wednesday, he is 15'' and 190g+. It just seems weird to see him as a baby compared to the girls which are about 12''.
> I feed my ones gut loaded black crickets. I put some *quite a nice amount* in a small sandwich bag, dust them and make sure the opening is wide (crickets can't escape as it's slippery and move enough to interest the dragons. The dragons put their head in the bag and eat as much as they want...which is a lot!!!
> I feed them twice a day, is it too much? I have read somewhere 2-3 times a day is appropriate but maybe it's for babies, not juveniles??
> ...


 

i say baby to 4 months, juvi 4 to 6 months sub adult 6 to 9 months

i feed babies 7 times a day,adults 2 to 3 times a day

i never stop this i just change the live food to suit the dragon and the yearly cycle


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

manuetaaz said:


> Sorry I've just checked the dates, my male is born on (or after the 13th of june) so will be 4 months soon.
> That might sound silly but I know tortoises have MBD if they grow too fast. Can that happen to a bearded dragon?? Or can they have limbs/organ problems later? I know I worry too much but I am just wondering :blush:. I made the mistake with one of my tortoises so I want to make sure things are done properly just in case.


 
if your supplement Regine is fine, heat and uv then there's no problem

we feed 9 different live foods well gut loaded and supplemented

so far no problems with healthy dragons


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

woodrott said:


> i say baby to 4 months, juvi 4 to 6 months sub adult 6 to 9 months
> 
> i feed babies 7 times a day,adults 2 to 3 times a day
> 
> i never stop this i just change the live food to suit the dragon and the yearly cycle


Thats a massive over feed. Especially the adults, and thats not just IMO either.

How old is the oldest, and how long have they been feed like this?


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you again Woodrott for your reply. Do you feed your babies 7 times a day to make sure there is no tail/toe nip? What are the 9 different live food that you offer? I know about crickets, locusts, mealworms, earthworms and roaches already.
And what do you mean by yearly cycle?

Krispy1984: Hello, would you see a healh risk in the bearded dragons if they were fed too much? What could happen? Do you think you can overfeed babies/juvenile bearded dragons? How would you see that?

Again, lots of questions


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

manuetaaz said:


> Thank you again Woodrott for your reply. Do you feed your babies 7 times a day to make sure there is no tail/toe nip? What are the 9 different live food that you offer? I know about crickets, locusts, mealworms, earthworms and roaches already.
> And what do you mean by yearly cycle?
> 
> Krispy1984: Hello, would you see a healh risk in the bearded dragons if they were fed too much? What could happen? Do you think you can overfeed babies/juvenile bearded dragons? How would you see that?
> ...


i only keep babys in pairs so no nips

my live food list

crics
locusts
silkworms
wax worms
butter worms
morio worms
phoenix worms
beetle grubs
wax and silkworm moths


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Can I ask you what beetle grubs you give them? And where do you find them? I've had a look at silkworms and butterworms, they are quite expensive  
**maybe I could try and breed Phoenix worms if they are not too difficult to breed** :2thumb:


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

manuetaaz said:


> Can I ask you what beetle grubs you give them? And where do you find them? I've had a look at silkworms and butterworms, they are quite expensive
> **maybe I could try and breed Phoenix worms if they are not too difficult to breed** :2thumb:


beetle grubs 

give tim a call at internet reptiles

01157141412


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

manuetaaz said:


> Thank you again Woodrott for your reply. Do you feed your babies 7 times a day to make sure there is no tail/toe nip? What are the 9 different live food that you offer? I know about crickets, locusts, mealworms, earthworms and roaches already.
> And what do you mean by yearly cycle?
> 
> Krispy1984: Hello, would you see a healh risk in the bearded dragons if they were fed too much? What could happen? Do you think you can overfeed babies/juvenile bearded dragons? How would you see that?
> ...


More adults then anything really, though if hatchling are grouped, more regular feeding would be advisable for growth and to limit sibling snacking.

Thing with beardies is once they get older there kidneys can not cope with the vast protein in live items, this can cause failure and diseases over time.


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

woodrott said:


> beetle grubs
> 
> give tim a call at internet reptiles
> 
> 01157141412


Thanks, will do! I would like to try and give my bearded dragons a more varied diet. Since I can't stand locusts, they are having mainly crickets at the moment.



Krispy1984 said:


> More adults then anything really, though if hatchling are grouped, more regular feeding would be advisable for growth and to limit sibling snacking.
> 
> Thing with beardies is once they get older there kidneys can not cope with the vast protein in live items, this can cause failure and diseases over time.


Ok, so if the protein is the problem, if they get lots of a varied diet but mainly vegetables, they should be fine, is that right? Will it be ok to constantly leave a dish of fresh greens in their vivarium when they are older?


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

manuetaaz said:


> Thanks, will do! I would like to try and give my bearded dragons a more varied diet. Since I can't stand locusts, they are having mainly crickets at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so if the protein is the problem, if they get lots of a varied diet but mainly vegetables, they should be fine, is that right? Will it be ok to constantly leave a dish of fresh greens in their vivarium when they are older?


Thats a good plan of action. Though I would try and get the little ones interested in veg asap really, they tend to be much more reluctant to the diet change otherwise.
Once there 14ish months + they should be on a 80-90% veg and fruit diet, veg being offered every day. I feed my adults live food as much as they will eat in 15-20mins every two day then three then two.

so
miss feed, miss miss feed, miss feed.
Allowing them to hunt the prey down. 
If there not interested on a feeding day (after a few attempts, try the follow day/days until they feed, the start the cycle again.

Though I do help my special guy, but he is a very rare case. I do tend to offer him live in smaller amounts alittle more often has he doesnt always fed, and can not hunt successfully most of the time so hand feeding is a must, though fines his veg quite well.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Krispy1984 said:


> Thats a good plan of action. Though I would try and get the little ones interested in veg asap really, they tend to be much more reluctant to the diet change otherwise.
> Once there 14ish months + they should be on a 80-90% veg and fruit diet, veg being offered every day. I feed my adults live food as much as they will eat in 15-20mins every two day then three then two.
> 
> so
> ...


 
this is one method i my self don't recommend
i all ways say understand the live food your feeding
don't stop feeding live food every day just change it

this is why here at fire and ice UK we feed 9 different live foods
each food dose a job

we fine it best to keep a steady stream of balanced live food beneficial


----------



## Massis (Aug 13, 2009)

Do you lessen the amounts then? Because if you keep on feeding your Bearded Dragon live foods every day, they'll get a really fatty liver at an early age...

According to multiple very skilled reptile vets, about 80% of early age deaths in bearded dragons are cause by a fatty liver. Cause: too many insects, too little veggies.

They should really have a 50+% herbivore diet. I can't really see how you can maintain that if you give full meals of insects daily...
Note: this is not ment to say you do a bad job, I know Fire & Ice delivers really nice bearded dragons.


----------



## Evilmoo (Sep 22, 2010)

manuetaaz said:


> Hello Woodrott, thanks for your answer :2thumb:
> So a 4 months old bearded dragon is still a baby then? My male is 4 months since wednesday, he is 15'' and 190g+. It just seems weird to see him as a baby compared to the girls which are about 12''.


That seems massive!

My 4 month old (don't know sex yet as too young to tell) is only about 10 inches!

There are growth charts here

Growth Charts

This only shows examples of other peoples dragons though


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Massis said:


> Do you lessen the amounts then? Because if you keep on feeding your Bearded Dragon live foods every day, they'll get a really fatty liver at an early age...
> 
> According to multiple very skilled reptile vets, about 80% of early age deaths in bearded dragons are cause by a fatty liver. Cause: too many insects, too little veggies.
> 
> ...


this is where knowing what your live food contains an having a wide range to choose from helps
most of my adults eat about approx 30 to 60grm of greens or veg and fruit a day with the live food

but don't forget these are mostly breeding females witch will need a high fat and protein diet for at least 4 months a year

i have at least one some times two blood tests a year per breeding female
so a build up of fat is never a problem i can control it better this way
i pretty much know at all times what each dragons intake is


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

[COLOR=black said:


> *Krispy1984*





[COLOR=black said:


> ;7125225]Thats a good plan of action. Though I would try and get the little ones interested in veg asap really, they tend to be much more reluctant to the diet change otherwise.[/COLOR]
> Once there 14ish months + they should be on a 80-90% veg and fruit diet, veg being offered every day.QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry I didn't explain very well. My bearded dragons have crickets everyday but they also always have in their vivarium a dish of fresh greens so they can choose...they do eat their greens but not all the time
> ...


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

woodrott said:


> this is one method i my self don't recommend
> i all ways say understand the live food your feeding
> don't stop feeding live food every day just change it
> 
> ...



LOL!! Sorry but LOL!!! More then one report has been compiled in respect of adults feeding habits in the wild, and most adults don't even both with it, nearly all over fed adults will have health problems. Its said to be one of the main causes of death. 
Your either over doing the protein or the fat content, whatever is offered.

The only adult that should get live food more often/everyday are breeding female.

And your the only person I've come across to say otherwise.


----------



## woodrott (Sep 14, 2008)

Krispy1984 said:


> LOL!! Sorry but LOL!!! More then one report has been compiled in respect of adults feeding habits in the wild, and most adults don't even both with it, nearly all over fed adults will have health problems. Its said to be one of the main causes of death.
> Your either over doing the protein or the fat content, whatever is offered.
> 
> The only adult that should get live food more often/everyday are breeding female.
> ...


 
if you look I'm on about my breeding females mostly

but again i still feed all my dragons daily and most USA breeders do

and a lot of uk breeders do too

maybe its time people started to feed the right food more often

lets look forward not back at what was said years ago

most of the reptile keepers tips from 3 years ago is out of date

if my blood tests say there fine then that's the best testament to my feeding regime

our dragons are known world wide so maybe we mite be doing something wright


----------



## Evilmoo (Sep 22, 2010)

Re the sexing - I only got Dooley on Tuesday so not handling him/her yet...will have a look when he's comfortable with it

He is not keen on us so far, shop he came from said he had been well handled but he seems terrified!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting read, Man hun, each dragon is different as you saw in size etc of mine, some bloodlines produce bigger dragons and some smaller too, if yours are happy don't worry :2thumb:


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

Evilmoo said:


> Re the sexing - I only got Dooley on Tuesday so not handling him/her yet...will have a look when he's comfortable with it
> 
> He is not keen on us so far, shop he came from said he had been well handled but he seems terrified!


Yes, if he/she is afraid and has lots of stress marks, better leave him/her alone for now. Although to get my ones used to me faster, I used to hand-feed them. Then I stopped when they became ok with me 



Gemstone Dragons said:


> Interesting read, Man hun, each dragon is different as you saw in size etc of mine, some bloodlines produce bigger dragons and some smaller too, if yours are happy don't worry :2thumb:


Hello Jo 
Yes they seem happy :2thumb: I was just thinking that, in the long run, they might not be if I wasn't doing the right thing. I guess people have different ways, and you just have to take in what you are comfortable with. Very interesting pieces of advice and information, thank you everyone!


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

manuetaaz said:


> Hello Woodrott, thanks for your answer :2thumb:
> So a 4 months old bearded dragon is stesday, he is 15'' and 190g+. It just seems weird to see him as a baby compared to the girls which are about 12''.
> [...]
> Edit: I have just measured and weighed my male, he is now 16.2'' and 203g before eating. Will feed him now, he's got his face against the glass of the vivarium, begging ^^


I have just measured him today, he is 15.4''. He must have been 15.2'' 4 days ago. I thought it was weird he had grown an inch so fast, silly me!!! Talk about fast growth :lol2:


----------

